# Dirty Ears/Ear Mites??



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

I was cleaning Fergus's ears today with a soloution that I buy at the vet, he loves getting his ears cleaned and will sit there FOREVER to get it done. I noticed today that his ears had this brownish gunky coffee grain discharge, I cleaned as much as I could out and was just online searching what it could be, and seems like it may be ear mites. I have noticed that he has been scratching his ears more than normal. I was looking for a natural home remedy and found quite a few. One that I may try is one part white vinegar and two parts water. Alot of people have had success with this one.

Anybody else ever try a natural solution? If so, which one? A trip to the vet is not out of the question, but I like natural cures if possible, without having to take antibiotics and the like. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It sounds more like a yeast infection. They have a very distinct smell from the ears, too. With ear mites, you can usually see a good amount of white dogs in the ears. 
Goldens are notorious for yeast infections. Usually something like mometamax is prescribed for it. I would say go to the vet so you can get some.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

The brown discharge is also common with ear infections caused by either fungus/yeast or bacteria. It really depends how early you catch it if your vinegar rinse will work. Sometimes it helps...if the brown gunk gets worse or if he is shaking his head a lot or it is hurting when you are cleaning, you should go to the vet. If the ear is really infected, it needs to be treated...you can damage the ear drum otherwise. Good luck...I've dealt with these a lot with Casey, but the brown gunk has always been a symptom of a brewing infection, not ear mites.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Is the mometamax an over the counter thing, or does he have to physically see the vet? It will probably be a few days before I can get an appt. (we only have the one vet in town, very small place) but if I can buy it right away I will do that tomorrow, otherwise I will try the water/vinegar solution for now. I got quite a bit of the gunk out, like I say, he loves getting his ears cleaned, I just use a paper towel wrapped around my finger and go in as far as I can without forcing it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Mometamax is prescription only, but it works great and you should have plenty left over. Best thing to do for now is to clean it out once or twice a day until you can get him in.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, will do...think I should try the vinegar/water solution in the mean time?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think that should be fine. I have never used a homemade ear cleaner before. Will the vinegar dry out his ears, too? Or would you need to add some kind of alcohol in there as well. Maybe someone else can help, too.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't think so Rainheart, but not sure..it just said not to use it if there are open cuts or sores inside his ear canal (which there isn't any visible). For normal ear cleaning I use Vetoquinol ear cleansing solution...which I buy at the vets office. Anybody know if the vinegar will dry out his ears?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Oakly's Dad has a good recipe for ears. 

I have used e-oil with rosemary in it to clean and kill ear mites. If I remember correctly mites have a cycle of 10 days...so you will have to repeat the treatment.

Good Luck!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I did learn from experience to use something softer than paper towel to clean, a napkin or toilet paper, after awhile of cleaning , it can get sensitive in there, my boy cries if I use paper towels now....:doh: make sure when u buy the Meds, u put it in, then leave, and let it work it's course, then clean @ 5-6 hrs. Later, dont want to clean immediately, or u will get rid of all the Meds..hope he s doing better..:crossfing


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will give a shout out to Oaklys Dad too, and get his recipe for ears.....oh, and Nash 666, when I use paper towel I moisten it before putting into his ears...so hopefully this will not be as harsh.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Daisy always had a lot of ear infections, and we used cottton balls and swabs to clean her ears


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Charley has a yeast/ear infection right now as well - got Animax from the vet. We use baby wipes to clean his ears out.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

firstly it's a ear infection & never ever use over the counter drugs for ears or eyes .. please ...
i even heard that 1-2 drops of extra virgin olive oil works but it din help me nishka had the same problem ..the vet applied some ointment & it was fixed within the first application I'm thou supposed to re-visit the vet for 1 more application after 2 weeks ...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I use 1/2 & 1/2 white vinegar & witch hazel My vet said to use it for ear infections & every time Jack gets out of the canal.I use a cotten swab but carefull not to go too deep.Still I agree a vets opinion is best.


----------

